# Do you have an FBI file?



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Are your fingerprints on file with the FBI? Maybe not important right now, but some day it might be. Especially with the recent news that the Bureau has not been completely honest with us (ahem!).

I wish mine were not, but I worked as a security guard in college, and they were taken then for a background check, and probably filed forever. Also, when I tested for the Air Force out of high school, the men in black questioned my neighbors, so I probably have a record, too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My finger prints are on file from my military service, and also were taken again by the State of Florida during the licensing process to obtain my Concealed Firearm Or Weapon License.
At least 50 times my NCIS back ground check has been run to buy firearms since the system was put in place.
I'm sure "they" know me.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I assume that if you have bought a firearm and filled out ATF FFL Form 4473, filed Federal Income Tax, have been fingerprinted, been in the US Armed Services etc then you are in the Federal or National Data Base (whatever they call it). 

Funny story, I was 11 or 12 years old and the FBI showed up at our door one evening to meet with me and my parents. A neighbor had a bunch of jewelry and guns stolen and was linked to some crime group that was operating in various states. 

Well, every school day for a year or so, I would cut across this guy's lawn on my way to the school bus stop. Everyday he would yell at me to stop cutting across his lawn and being a stupid kid, it became a game to me. The old bastard never could catch me and I would hide in the neighbors bushes then make a sprint across his yard and heading to the school bus and flip him off and generally act like a punk. He was pissed but never would say anything to my parents.

So evidently he gets his house broken into and they find his stuff across state lines and this is a middle class neighborhood but people can't figure out how this dude had so much jewelry and guns that got stolen... so the FBI came by to investigate. I was scared to death but I remember later my parents telling me that the agents never thought I was part of it but they had to follow up on all leads. Years later, at holidays, it was a joke for someone to say, "remember when the FBI came to investigate little Slippy"?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I've been fingerprinted. That's all I'm going to say.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am pretty sure most people have a file if they are on, or in, the grid. I am willing to bet I am on file for various reasons. . Although, certainly not high profile.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, they don't fingerprint to buy a weapon or get a CC license in Pennsylvania. Yet.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I know I'm on there. Army and FFL license guarantee that. Plus security clearance checks to get into two states prison systems. I've been in more prisons then most convicts. They know where to find me. I'm not sacred.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Until recently, I lived 2 miles from the FBI headquarters in Phoenix. I was convinced they built it there to keep an eye on me. ;-)

I have thought about going into the lobby and asking about tours but I really don't want a Virginia Farmboy two knuckles deep in my oil well. At one point (in the 70's) I heard that if you ask to see your file, they have to show it to you - freedom of information act or something like that.

I have no reason to have a file. Been squeaky clean my whole life so it wouldn't surprise me if they didn't even know I existed. But then through 6 degrees of separation, I'm sure that somewhere I've unknowingly affiliated with people who do have a file so it wouldn't surprise me if I had one. I've even applied to work there but never been called so who knows.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I know I'm on there. Army and FFL license guarantee that. Plus security clearance checks to get into two states prison systems. I've been in more prisons then most convicts. They know where to find me. I'm not sacred.


same along with 3 non resident CCP's


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I know I'm on there. Army and FFL license guarantee that. Plus security clearance checks to get into two states prison systems. I've been in more prisons then most convicts. They know where to find me. I'm not sacred.


Chipper,

I don't generally mean to be a smarty aleck but I have a quesrstion.... do you mean "Sacred" as in worthy of religious worship? Or "Scared" as in the bumper sticker on my hunting club buddy's truck..."Ain't Skeered"?

Just wondering?:joyous:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Spelling question! Where is James m??


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

does it matter?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Secret Clearance (Final) FBI went to my home town and interviewed people... ONE of my cousins said 'We aint tell you crap now get off the property"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Secret Clearance (Final) FBI went to my home town and interviewed people... ONE of my cousins said 'We aint tell you crap now get off the property"


Yes! That's the kind of background they are looking for; a family that keeps it mouth shut. Bet you got the clearance.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I bet it's more than just the FBI. NSA and a whole host of alphabet government agencies. Some known, some not. Slippy is correct I believe on the breadth of info stored. The dossiers kept on each of us would make the Gestoppo and KGB look like amatures.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Got the FBI treatment when worked at Creative Industries in Detroit.
Creative IND did the prototype for the HumVee,B1 and B2 Bombers and the Sikorsky Helio

I did some work on a FBI guys boat,I don't think he was a lowly field agent, he ran digital prints to see if I was worthy. His yacht was at MacRay Harbor in Harrison Twp, next to S.A.N.G.B.

Then the prints for the CPL


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> The dossiers kept on each of us would make the Gestoppo and KGB look like amatures.


***ATTENTION James M!! Clean up in aisle three!!! GESTAPO and AMATEURS!!! Stand by to stand by!!! That is all!!!***

(Jes funnin wit ya, Camel my friend:joyous


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Most definitely fingerprinted. Had to submit them for CHL in Texas.

The thing about fingerprints... the ones on file only matter if you ever leave others where you shouldn't.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sure my I'm in their data base. When I was in the Air Force, my mom found out neighbors got visit from FBI (about my security clearance). She managed to call me that night, wondering what kind of trouble I was in. Had to remind her my older brother had the same thing. "Oh, sorry."


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

I am in.

Fingerprints for TN HCP.

Interviewed by them for an ex GF that went into the Air Force for her clearance. 

Had to submit an application and be interviewed by Homeland for being a Subject Matter Expert on various chemicals at work that may be of interest to people up to no good.

I'm sure there's other stuff out there I either don't remember or don't know about.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Unless you were a choir boy in a Catholic school I'm sure you do!!! I know I do!!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

How many data bases for me???
Civilian TS clearance.
FFL.
Military TS
Military contractor jobs.
Tax paid machine guns.
State CC
State firearms dealer.
LEO for 20 years has brought a few.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I recently received a phone call from agent Smith. My file is one of the files he is tasked with overseeing, and I am one of those he is tasked with monitoring. Agent Smith begged me to go out and get a life beyond working six days a week and going shopping on the seventh. He says there isn't enough caffeine in the world to keep him awake when my file comes up for review.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Three times for me.twice for the wife.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> I recently received a phone call from agent Smith. My file is one of the files he is tasked with overseeing, and I am one of those he is tasked with monitoring. Agent Smith begged me to go out and get a life beyond working six days a week and going shopping on the seventh. He says there isn't enough caffeine in the world to keep him awake when my file comes up for review.


Groundhog day. I've visited. Good news, I escaped. Bad news, it took a lifetime.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I recently received a phone call from agent Smith. My file is one of the files he is tasked with overseeing, and I am one of those he is tasked with monitoring. Agent Smith begged me to go out and get a life beyond working six days a week and going shopping on the seventh. He says there isn't enough caffeine in the world to keep him awake when my file comes up for review.


They don't bother with a file for me.
They just fly a Black Helicopter over my house every month at midnight on the new moon and scan my brain waves.
But I got 'em tricked - I have a special farady cage for my head I made out of a surplus steel helmet (the new Kevlar ones are no good for this) that I triple lined with tin foil.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> They don't bother with a file for me.
> They just fly a Black Helicopter over my house every month at midnight on the new moon and scan my brain waves.
> But I got 'em tricked - I have a special farady cage for my head I made out of a surplus steel helmet (the new Kevlar ones are no good for this) that I triple lined with tin foil.


Somebody has missed a thread topic: http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/17681-faraday-clothing.html
Get an upgrade, my good man!
I recommend the Brain Cote.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

If I didn't have an FBI file, I'd be insulted. 
I make a habit of asking the "wrong" questions in the "wrong" places. Also, of making the "wrong" statements to the "wrong" people.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Do I have an FBI file?

Yes, I keep files on the FBI, the CIA and the PFR. You would be shocked to know the information I have on these people in my files. Stunned. Amazed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Do I have an FBI file?
> 
> Yes, I keep files on the FBI, the CIA and the PFR. You would be shocked to know the information I have on these people in my files. Stunned. Amazed.


PFR? Help a brutha out?


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Military service, Florida CC, defense contractor, security clearance, area 51, passport - I also spent the night at a Holiday Inn recently......

1895gunner


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> PFR? Help a brutha out?


People's Front for the Resistance?:joyous:

Just guessin'.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Slippy said:


> PFR? Help a brutha out?


I'm sorry, true knowledge of the PFR is well above your security clearance. It's a secret government agency who's motto is "It Puts The Lotion On It's Skin". That's all I can say about it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> Unless you were a choir boy in a Catholic school I'm sure you do!!! I know I do!!


You probably still have one.
It lists you as a victim, something about a priest and just because it's not a sin doesn't mean it's not illegal


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm sorry, true knowledge of the PFR is well above your security clearance. It's a secret government agency who's motto is "It Puts The Lotion On It's Skin". That's all I can say about it.


(Slippy juts out his lower lip, crosses his arms and kicks the dirt, "why is everything always above my security clearance?":upset


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

It gets me down, but it's a good jam


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Makes one wonder as well as Slip should ,as to How in the heck did they know?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you ever served in the Military they have them. If that service was in the last 20 years and you deployed they also have your DNA sample


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

They were doing DNA at MEPS in '06


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> They were doing DNA at MEPS in '06


 Time flys they did expand it I just do not remember when


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Not only finger printed in the military, but I also had to give a DNA sample ( behave Mish, it was blood ) just in case I became pink mist. I worked with EOD.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

A decade of working for a DoD contractor with the associated clearance... my file is at least 35 years old.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea I'm on the FBI most wanted list. LoL. But seriously one of my high school friends was on the top ten list.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes. Private Investigator job and then later license holder. Printed both times, I'm pretty sure they are in the National Data base. Well, I know they are.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> My finger prints are on file from my military service, and also were taken again by the State of Florida during the licensing process to obtain my Concealed Firearm Or Weapon License.
> At least 50 times my NCIS back ground check has been run to buy firearms since the system was put in place.
> I'm sure "they" know me.


Pretty much the same here, like it or not...they know me.


----------

